# Xen-Dom0



## kumaraparameshwaran (Sep 19, 2015)

Hello Everyone,,..
When I try to boot Xen from FreeBSD as Dom0 it gives me an error saying Multiboot loader not supported. Is there any patch for this... I was able boot from an older version that had the patch. When I tried using the same patch it's not working...


----------



## stig (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi kumaraparameshwaran

After what I can read FreeBSD 10 as Dom0 is not supported right now, see https://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD/Xen 

There might be other useful information for you on this page https://wiki.freebsd.org/Xen, where experimental support under FreeBSD 11 is described.

Hope it helps you 

Regards Stig


----------



## Oko (Sep 20, 2015)

kumaraparameshwaran said:


> Hello Everyone,,..
> When I try to boot Xen from FreeBSD as Dom0 it gives me an error saying Multiboot loader not supported. Is there any patch for this... I was able boot from an older version that had the patch. When I tried using the same patch it's not working...


IIRC FreeBSD 11.0 has preliminary experimental support for Xen Dom0. Unless you are developer hacking on Xen Dom0 code you should have no business playing with Dom0 on FreeBSD at this time.

P.S. I also think that Xen Dom0 on the ZFS pool would be very cool thing.


----------

